# What killed my goldfish?



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

This was about two years ago. I was new to fish keeping. I had never owned any kind of fish before, so I didn't know much about caring for them.
But at school we had a unit where we studied goldfish. (We did not do any testing or experimenting on them, don't worry.) we just watched them. We each got our own goldfish. Then when the unit was over, we got to take our goldfish home. I knew very little about goldfish care so I did some things I should not have. I did not know It was bad. Here they are:
- I put my goldfish in a 2.5 gallon tank.
- I did not rinse out the tank or the pebbles before I used them.
- my fish got caught I the net and part of her fin was torn off.
- I had no filter or air pump.
- I got lid with no holes and I closed it all the way.
- I had chocolate on my hands while I fed my fish.
So, my question is, what was the factor that actually killed her? What was "the block that finally made the building fall?" I know all of these probably were factors to her death, but which one really caused her to die? She died a day after I brought her home.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

There's no way to know the exact cause but ALL of those factors definitely played a role. Goldies require much more care than we are told they do which is really sad.


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chocolate is not good for any animal. We have dogs that we give table scraps and they can eat a lot of them but they can't have chocolate which I am guessing is for all animals but I know for sure it is poisonous to dogs. But I don't think this is what caused her to die.

I think the lid with no holes would have killed her because there can't be any air getting into the tank for her to breath. Which is why when you buy a fish they tell you not to leave it in the bag because no air can get to it.

I am not 100% sure what caused it but I gave it my best guess


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Likely it was mostly the tank size. Goldfish need minimum 33g +. They pollute small tanks VERY fast and more so when it's not filtered or cycled. The water probably turned toxic and along with a ripped fin and stress it died. I don't think anything other then that killed the Goldie .
Even with the lid closed water caries PLENTY oxygen so I wouldn't worry about that. That tank size is really better for snails or shrimp.. Maybe a single betta. Not much else . Sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

it could have been something you are totally missing,like acclimation.it could have already been stressed or had ammonia damage when you got it.guess you will never know.


----------

